# Tivo app for android?



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

Any word on a TiVo app for android? Not the TiVo remote app like iPhone but scheduler app like blackberry.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

No idea, but going to http://m.tivo.com in the browser should work for now.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=426562&highlight=Android+remote

Not used it.


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

The Android remote app available for 99 cents works OK usually, and does offer some nice shortcuts and the ability to use the Android keyboard for searches, but it's a bit laggy and sometimes I have to stop/start my phone's wifi connection to get it to work. But you're right, that's only remote, not scheduling.

As suggested, m.tivo.com works OK for scheduling over phone.


----------



## christlab (Jun 15, 2006)

we need a app!!! a goood one like the iPad for my tablet!


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Any update on this yet? Or, how about for iPad2?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Or, how about for iPad2?


The existing TiVo app for iPad works just as well on iPad 2. No difference at all.


----------



## TiVo Fool (Dec 17, 2001)

I think RIM developed the Blackberry app, not TiVo. I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It is out now.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tivophone.android


----------



## TiVo Fool (Dec 17, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> It is out now.
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tivophone.android


That's not what he is looking for.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

Works very well for the little bit I played with it! Il go home at lunch to test out the additional functions


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Meh. It's not compatible with some recently released platforms (like the Droid Bionic). At the very least, I'd like it to have the functionality of the "My Tivo" page at tivo.com. I know that the S2 doesn't have the remote control functions, but you should at least be able to schedule recordings.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

It works great on my 7" Galaxy Tab (T-Mo version), but it's not working on my Nexus One rooted with CM7, can not see either of the 2 Tivos on my homenetwork (1 PXL, 1 plain Premiere).

The unofficial Tivo Commander has the same problem, can not see the Tivo's on my Nexus One, maybe issue with the phone, and not Tivo app. But Tivo Commander allows me to enter my Tivo's IP address manually and can still get full functionality with that workaround. The official Tivo app does not allow manual input of Tivo's IP, so it's useless on my Nexus One.


----------



## htbyron (Jul 14, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> It works great on my 7" Galaxy Tab (T-Mo version), but it's not working on my Nexus One rooted with CM7, can not see either of the 2 Tivos on my homenetwork (1 PXL, 1 plain Premiere).
> 
> The unofficial Tivo Commander has the same problem, can not see the Tivo's on my Nexus One, maybe issue with the phone, and not Tivo app. But Tivo Commander allows me to enter my Tivo's IP address manually and can still get full functionality with that workaround. The official Tivo app does not allow manual input of Tivo's IP, so it's useless on my Nexus One.


The app won't see either of my tivos, on both my Moto Droid and my Xoom tablet Going back to the Tivo Commander app now Sigh...


----------



## nfrhtp (Apr 23, 2007)

I was able to put in my Tivo Premiere's IP, but since then my only option is to force close it. This is on a rooted Nook Tablet.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

htbyron said:


> The app won't see either of my tivos, on both my Moto Droid and my Xoom tablet Going back to the Tivo Commander app now Sigh...


Tivo Commander seems to have disappeared from the Android Market  Good thing I still have it on my phone


----------



## htbyron (Jul 14, 2004)

nfrhtp said:


> I was able to put in my Tivo Premiere's IP, but since then my only option is to force close it. This is on a rooted Nook Tablet.


How did you enter the IP? That was the best failsafe idea of the tivo commander app, and I had hoped tivo would put it in theirs, but i couldn't find the option.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

So far it's working great with my Droid X2


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

Yesterday's Free App of the Day from Amazon allows you to control your PC with your Android Phone. It's pretty cool. I think it costs $4.99 today.
You would have to leave a PC on, but it seems to be pretty neat.
So you could run TiVo to go on the Go.
But not sure how you schedule a recording that way.
You can do it online can't you?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

yunlin12 said:


> Tivo Commander seems to have disappeared from the Android Market  Good thing I still have it on my phone


I think it's still available somewhere but was removed from the official app store. See the Underground forum for more details.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

bud8man said:


> But not sure how you schedule a recording that way.
> You can do it online can't you?


As mentioned earlier in this thread... in your mobile device's web browser you could just go to http://m.tivo.com, login and setup a recording... I do this all the time and it's always worked great.


----------



## erode (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm trying to use the Tivo for Android app over wifi but it cannot find a compatible box. It's a Tivo Premiere with the proper Network Remote Control enabled. I've rebooted both the box and the handset (Galaxy Nexus) by the way.

I think the issue is a complicated one -- my main router is upstairs away from the Tivo and I have a D-Link DAP-1522 access point which allows my entertainment center to be part of my main LAN. I can access my Tivo by IP from any PC on the network (wifi or hardwired) but this application does not find the Tivo.

I am technologically inclined, but I am at a loss over this. Anybody know why it might not find the Tivo?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

How about the Tcl & Java apps? Like wmbrines and remote2? 

I hafta to try them.


----------



## jcbpublic (Jan 27, 2012)

erode said:


> I'm trying to use the Tivo for Android app over wifi but it cannot find a compatible box. It's a Tivo Premiere with the proper Network Remote Control enabled. I've rebooted both the box and the handset (Galaxy Nexus) by the way.
> 
> I think the issue is a complicated one -- my main router is upstairs away from the Tivo and I have a D-Link DAP-1522 access point which allows my entertainment center to be part of my main LAN. I can access my Tivo by IP from any PC on the network (wifi or hardwired) but this application does not find the Tivo.
> 
> I am technologically inclined, but I am at a loss over this. Anybody know why it might not find the Tivo?


Been working with the app for a couple of days now. I believe the issue is with wifi roaming. It appears when you first initialize the app, it associates with an access point and remembers its MAC address. When you roam to another AP on the same SSID, the app sees the different MAC address of the new AP, sees the network as new and cannot find any associated boxes. I would hope they would revise the app to seize at the SSID and not the MAC address level. They may have done this because so many people do not change the default SSID. If they don't change this portion of the app, they will need to allow the app to select a network SSID/MAC to connect to and remember all of them. Fyi, it apears the app is pairing to a BSSID instead of a SSID. This will definitely complicate roaming in a home with multiple WAPs.


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

Tivo commander app here. BEST REMOTE APP FOR TIVO by far and soooo much better than the official one. Makes me think they had it pulled because one guy in his house did a 10000x better job at making a tivo app than they did with a full staff...

https://github.com/arantius/TiVo-Commander/downloads


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

It always finds the box but half the time gives an error message that cannot connect to box. Restarting phone does not help. The app is buggy.


----------

